# Gaumont Cinema Dingle Liverpool November 2011



## kevsy21 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Gaumont Cinema is situated on Park road Dingle in Liverpool it was built and opened in 1937 and housed Britain’s first Gaumont projectomatic system. This is a cinema system that automatically changed film reels and controlled the lights.
The 1,500-seat Gaumont was designed by WE Trent, the chief architect for the Gaumont-British group, with a specific curved frontage to follow the shape of the corner of Park Road and Dingle Lane
The art deco building was built to replace the Dingle Picturedrome. After the Gaumont theatre was decommissioned it was turned into a bingo hall.
The cinema also boasted an impressive Wurlitzer organ which is currently in a Manchester museum.
Cliff Richard and The Shadows played here in 1961 apparently.
In the 1960s, the building, which is not listed, was turned into a bingo hall.
Mobile phone operator 02 use the old projector room and have masts on the roof.

Massive Thanks to Georgie for spotting an opportunity to see inside and giving me the lead for this, Thanks again m8:thumb 






The Foyer




Heading in the main section.




The old bar area when it was a Bingo Hall.



















Seems like the side rooms were used for kids clubs,etc.








All seats were removed years ago.




The view from the top step.









Some old organ or keyboard?

















Thanks For Looking.​[/CENTER]


----------



## st33ly (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice report


----------



## banshee (Nov 3, 2011)

reminds me of the one we used to have in North Finchley


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2011)

how the f*** did. You light that?! Normally explores like this have the 'who's' factor when you walk in but it never cones across in photos - this is spot on! 
Thanks for sharing, I really look forward to more


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah, did you light paint or what? Great job!


----------



## georgie (Nov 5, 2011)

good work kev and good use of the lightsaber for lightpainting


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 9, 2011)

georgie said:


> good work kev and good use of the lightsaber for lightpainting



Cheers m8,yeah you cant beat it


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2011)

That is nice, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Commando (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi kevsy21.
Great pictures of a probably doomed building. I noticed that the vandal scumbags have been at work at the screen/bar area. Those bastards have nae respect!
All the best from Ed.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 12, 2011)

Commando said:


> Hi kevsy21.
> Great pictures of a probably doomed building. I noticed that the vandal scumbags have been at work at the screen/bar area. Those bastards have nae respect!
> All the best from Ed.



Thanks,its usually the case with a lot of places they get in and damage stuff for so called fun.


----------

